# Big Boom Owl



## RMR (Aug 5, 2003)

Woke up this morning to a boom like you hear when a electric transformer blows. I went outside a while later and found what made the noise. Look at the left wing it is fried. The other cool thing is he still has a large piece of Rabbit in his talon. He was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Awwww .
Thats too bad. I have a real fondness for owls, especially Great horned.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Be sure to get the bird to your local C/O or Biologist!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

METTLEFISH said:


> Be sure to get the bird to your local C/O or Biologist!


Definitely!


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

they are a beautiful bird... I always count it special when I see one on stand. Starting to see a lot more than I used to in the woods.


----------



## Nature (Dec 12, 2006)

Your power company should be able to put a rubber cap and some hose on one of the wires leading to the bushings on your transformer and prevent this sort of thing. I would be sure to call them and ask them to retrofit the pole to make it raptor safe.


----------

